# Erotik im Blog



## moemaster (19. Oktober 2010)

Moin! Erstmal: Ich wusste nicht genau, wo das hier hin soll. Wenn's hier stört, bitte verschieben. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: ich wollte mal wissen, wieviel Erotik in einem Blog zulässig ist. Sind Texte in denen es hardcore zugeht schon hardcore, oder wäre das noch auf DSF-Sportclip-Niveau (ab 16^^)? Wie muss man seinen Blog kennzeichnen, wenn er Erotik enthält? Muss man seinen Blog kennzeichnen? 
Wäre sehr dankbar für eine gute Antwort.


----------



## master bratack (19. Oktober 2010)

Musst erstmal in die AGB deines Anbieters gucken ob's zulässig ist. Du musst ne Seite machen wo steht

Ab 18

ich bin Über 18 | Ich bin unter 18


So als Buttons bei ich bin über 18 machste weiterleitung bei unter schlie0ßt du dasfenster

Guck bei Youporn.com oder sowas nach


----------



## drfoster (15. November 2010)

-> im ausland hosten -> sicher ist sicher


----------

